# Nothing is working!!!!!



## logicalpsycho (Jul 23, 2006)

I tried it all papertowels in my atic, under my bed, in my computer cpu, above my fridge and not one seed has germinated even after 10 day what the hell is wrong with this?!?!


----------



## Insane (Jul 23, 2006)

When germinating seeds the 3 keys to success are: Warm, wet, and dark. Beyond that, it's just personal preference.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 24, 2006)

Also, if they are bagseed they may not be mature seeds and won't germ.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey LP, try this. It works every time for me.

Fold some paper towels until you have 12 layers that will fit into a sandwich zipper bag.

put something between the last fold so you can get it open again easy.

put it into the baggie and then wet it good.

Lay the baggie in the sink and gently press almost all of the water back out of the paper leaving it just slightly more than damp.

open that puppy back up and put a half dozen seeds in the middle.

zip the bag almost shut and press it to get the air out.

Seal the baggie zipper.

Put this puppy in a dark, warm spot. Not hot. Just slightly warmer than you would like to be in, as in "not cool or cold".

Leave it alone for three days.

On the third day, open it up gently and if the seeds were viable, you should see at least some of them cracked with a small root starting out.

If none are cracked, you might have some "Microwaved" seeds.

Microwaves totally kill seeds almost instantly. Some growers nuke weed to sterilize their seeds. This prevents you from growing their weed and they think this will keep you coming back to them for more.

Never nuke your seeds unless you want to kill them.

Let me know how the baggie thing works man.

It works 100% for me. Every seed cracks. Some in one day, some in two, but all in three. I leave them for 4 days to get the root long enough to speed up growth. Place the root into the soil just far enough to put the seed head so the top of the seed is just barely under the soil. Pat the soil so that no light gets under it, but not tight.

Good luck to you man, and I've sent a large dose of green MOJO to you!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 24, 2006)

Insane said:
			
		

> Warm, wet, and dark.


Damn Insane! That works on many levels.

Hahahahahaaha, at least if I remember right, it does!


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jul 26, 2006)

Does it have to be a dark place? i put my seeds in damp paper towel in a margarine container and set on top of my flourescent light fixture. i put 30 seeds in the container and 22 cracked in 2 days. lol i guess my seeds were in the dark seeing as they were in a sealed container.


----------



## crunched (Jul 27, 2006)

seeds do germinate best in dark....marijuana seeds anyways!  the "paper towel" trick is by far the hardest.  starting seeds in the intended medium is far easier, dirt is a cake-walk!  keep 'em damp, not soaked.  use a light amount of fert in the medium, 10-52-10 seems to work the best for me, and availability is around the corner.  hit them w/ some light dustings of superthrive after they've been showing growth.  start seeds in the medium they're intended for.  the less transplants the better.  agreed, seed bags are a waste of time, buy good quality seeds.
Crunched=guaranteed method of propagation


----------



## bigjimflub (Jul 29, 2006)

logicalpsycho said:
			
		

> I tried it all papertowels in my atic, under my bed, in my computer cpu, above my fridge and not one seed has germinated even after 10 day what the hell is wrong with this?!?!


 


I had the same problem when i started and i read somewhere that you can presoak your seeds in water. just get a bowl of room temp water and place your seeds in the water four about 6 hours and then do the paper towel thing. I could not understand why everyone was saying 24 hrs or a few days to germinate until i used this method. i have left them in the water for up to ten hours and they have been ok. good seeds generally sink but it will still take a few hours for good seeds to sink in the water. just keep taping them down after a few hours to get them to sink.


----------



## Sabby (Jul 31, 2006)

I used layers of 2-ply toilet paper instead of paper towels, and tin foil in lieu of a  baggy...The foil keeps light from shining through. Put them outside on the porch for a day, or on your window sill. The sun will heat up the tin-foil and make it warm inside, and the water creates a nice humid environment. Check the seeds after a full day, hopefully some will have germed.

Were the seeds mature? In ten days I could get seeds to germinate just about anywhere I stuck them as long as the medium was moist enough. How many seeds are you trying to start? If they've not germinated in ten days, it sounds to me like they're not viable. 

Anyone with more experience can correct me if I'm giving bad information


----------



## logicalpsycho (Aug 5, 2006)

lol when i saw they didnt go i threw them in my dresser in anger and its been weeks now and i just found it again and one seed sprouted a 2 in. tail


----------



## AeroTX (Aug 11, 2006)

someone told me that I should stop using papertowels because it can tear micro something. Im sorry I am not very experienced, but they said it wasn't good for them. I did it and it worked fine. Try putting them in a zip lock bag in the papertowel, or just put them in rockwool.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 11, 2006)

paper towel is fine, but dont have them too warm...seeds will become female if germinated in slightly cooler conditions.  I havnt tried the paper towel in a bag trick...but it tottally makes sence to me, i will try it next time i germinate.  Are you checkin them too much?  for the first three days i wouldnt check them at all.  paper towel should be damp ...not soakin wet


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 19, 2006)

i put my seeds in a damp paper towel and in a zip lock bag and put it in the window sil and i check them every day and i had  the same in a lock box in a cabinet and over night i had 4 sprouts 2 in each place. but what would i know i fried my 3'' sprout today cause i messed up and put it too close. So i clipped the 4 leave sprout off and put it back in the dirt and back under the light and moved the light back to where i started. any advice would be apperiacted


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 19, 2006)

sprouts should have a dome over them for a few days with that intense heat, and back the light off of them.


----------

